# Prepping Herbs: 40 Uses for Tea Tree Oil



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

There is a huge movement towards using essential oils for their survival medicinal purposes. While these oils have in actuality been used for hundreds of years, we lost track of their amazing abilities to heal and treat our injuries and ailments when pharmaceuticals came into the fold and promised convenient cures. Although modern drugs offer many benefits to those who use and depend on them, those very same drugs that we have come to rely on may not be there after the SHTF. When such a day comes, we will be best off if we take a hint from the past and return to the days of essential oils.

Before you run out and stock up on essential oils, there is something you should know. Essential oils are good for a lot of purposes, but in some cases need a transport medium of sorts. In other words, essential oils might need to be diluted depending on the way you need to use them, such as in the case of a muscle rub. Examples of diluting solutions are actually other oils and include grapeseed oil, olive oil, coconut oil, and many more. Just mix the essential oil you intend to use with the oil you've selected as a transport medium (often referred to as a carrier oil) and apply. For the purpose of creating a gargling solution for sore throats and the like or for use in soothing baths or to create scented vapor to clear airways, water is an adequate transport medium for dilution.

View attachment 20479

Photo: Young Living Essentials

While many essential oils offer health benefits, Tea Tree Oil, which comes from the Malaleuca Tree, boasts a plethora of uses. From respiratory illness to wound care, tea tree oil brings a lot of uses to the survival table, such as:


Wound care
Muscle aches and pains
Ringworm
Sinusitis
Tick removal
Arthritis
Bladder infection
Bronchitis
Chapped lips
Earache/infection
Head lice
Asthma
Bug bites
Burns
Coughs
Laryngitis
Rheumatism
Sciatica
Staph infection
Warts
Viral infections
Sore throat
Pest control/repellant
Cold sores
Gout
Canker sores
Blisters
Athlete's foot
Warts
Psoriasis
Rashes
Shingles
Sunburn
Tonsillitis
Jock itch
Hives
Chicken pox
Calluses
Bacterial infections
Eczema

View attachment 20480

Photo Tea Time Blog

There has been some back and forth in regards to drinking tea tree oil. Depending on to whom you talk and which research you choose to support, arguments do exist regarding the safety of drinking tea tree oil. For the purposes listed above that lend to the concept of consumption, only gargling is recommended. It may seem like drinking tea tree oil would be the way to treat issues such as a sore throat, but only a diluted gargle is generally recommended with the solution being spit out afterwards. If you choose to consume tea tree oil, remember that such a choice is yours to make and is done so at your own risk, of course.

A simple application of tea tree oil to the skin, whether it is diluted in a transport medium and massaged in or applied at full strength, can work wonders for that which ails you. When the time of modern medicine is behind us and we are faced with starting over and using things such as essential oils to get by, tea tree oil will be a good thing to have.

*Prepping is a state of mind. If you can think of a 41st use for Tea Tree oil, let us know below. *


----------

